# Dynamex Friction (pic Heavy)



## kehumff (Nov 22, 2012)

Okay so me and my friend had a trip to Wales Recently, and paid a little visit to Dynamex Friction.


History
Dynamex, originally called Ferodo, it was opened by Princess Margaret in 1962. By the late 60s it employed up to 1,100 making car parts.In 1997 it was bought by American Craig Smith and renamed Friction Dynamics, with a workforce of 220.In April 2001, T&G members staged industrial action in a dispute over terms and conditions, picketing the factory gates after they were locked out. Eight weeks later, bosses sacked the T&G members, sparking a three-year dispute – the longest of its kind in North Wales. The first of three large parades was staged in Caernarfon as the community united in support of the sacked workers. In October 2002, an employment tribunal found they were unfairly dismissed. But before compensation could be paid, Friction Dynamics called in the receivers in August 2003 and all workers were sacked. Within three weeks Dynamex Friction was set up. The T&G called off the protest at Christmas 2003. In September 2004 an employment tribunal ruled Friction Dynamics and Dynamex Friction were linked, and sacked staff should have been offered work by the new company. In 2006 Dynamex called in the liquidators.

The place was deathly quiet considering the size of the premises.


When we had finished looking around we stumbled across some empty houses further up the road, although not accessable they were really interesting , well we thought so 


















































































Just a few of the abandoned village we stumbled across, not sure of the history although there was a for sale sign attached to it.




















































That all folks, hope you enjoy looking as much as we did, thank you for browsing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Some nice shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 22, 2012)

Would be interesting to see whats in that house...


----------



## Bones out (Nov 23, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Would be interesting to see whats in that house...



You get a feeling it's not empty! 

Nice shots, looks huge.

Churs....


----------



## kehumff (Nov 24, 2012)

thank you for the feedback


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Nov 24, 2012)

OMG I was here two years ago and Im sorry to see how bad things have got in there.  Still you have got some cool pics there well done.


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

Friction!! Fnurrr!!!


----------



## kehumff (Nov 27, 2012)

The Cat Crept In said:


> OMG I was here two years ago and Im sorry to see how bad things have got in there.  Still you have got some cool pics there well done.



The place looks tired tbh but it was still interesting and deathly quiet considering the size of the place, really eerie.
We should have really spent more time there but as we had mooched around the empty houses before we was getting pushed for daylight.
Plus my car was parked at the main gate advertising to every one that passed we was in there


----------



## sonyes (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice shots! Love the reflections!! Looks a massive place, and despite the terrible condition, you still managed to make it look interesting......the houses look great  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kehumff (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you sonyes


----------



## ghettosmurf999 (Nov 27, 2012)

Again, cracking pics - would really love to get to some of these places before they get as bad as this, but was fun none the less.

Weather made it tricky as 70% of the floor in the main building was some rank oily watery mix. needed more time, but isn't that everyone's gripe!

The funny little houses were good though, some weird and wonderful plants, would have been nice to get access, but without breaking several 'unwritten, often broken, rules of exploring' access would have been impossible!

Good time had by all though, just would have been nice..... dryer


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 27, 2012)

surprised you didn't have pikey company from the encampment right next door - been twice and both times company - didn't hang around to be relieved of camera gear


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 27, 2012)

Love the industrial shots they are mint!! as for whats inside those houses....take a look ----> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22714#.ULU0H4at9Bk


----------



## kehumff (Nov 28, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Love the industrial shots they are mint!! as for whats inside those houses....take a look ----> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22714#.ULU0H4at9Bk



Thanks for the link, it looks great inside , such a shame these houses need some tlc , they are in great location, wouldnt mind one myself 
Thanks for the feedback i will take that as a massive compliment from yourself.
Cheers


----------



## kehumff (Nov 28, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> surprised you didn't have pikey company from the encampment right next door - been twice and both times company - didn't hang around to be relieved of camera gear



Never seen or heard a thing apart from our own footsteps.
Oh we did hear a dog barking at one point but it was a long way away.
The pikey must have been out on a day trip 

Thanks for looking


----------



## SnakeCorp (Nov 30, 2012)

Been there at least 4 times in last 2 months, never seen anyone else:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/sets/72157631506468696/


----------



## thelastbandit (Dec 10, 2012)

Me to SnakeCorp.


----------

